# Amplificador de 1000w



## ABRANINI (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro estoy intentado ensanblar este amplificador ya lo tengo hecho en pcb pero ahora mirando las fotos tiene un capacitor en cada transistor mofets que no viene en el esquema haber si alguien me podria ayudar y de paso me ayudara con una fuente de alimentacion para este amplificador. muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

¿El condensador está adentro des mosfet? ¿Seguro que no es solo el simbolo del mosfet?
Y para la fuente, es una fuente simetrica no regulada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 16, 2010)

YYYYYY podrias subir la foto donde estan los capacitores, para tener una idea ya que se me hace algo raro lo que comentas.

y Tacatomon abranini dijo que vio en la foto los capacitores mas no en el diagrama, imagino que este poder ya fue construido por lo que comenta, asi que esperamos esas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Pues como no se ve ninguna foto aparte del diagrama...

Bueeehhh. Aunque armar tremenda bestia esta canijo!!! Neeel yo le saco!!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 16, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueeehhh. Aunque armar tremenda bestia esta canijo!!! Neeel yo le saco!!!!.
> 
> Saludos!!!




No le saques Tacatomon, hace tiempo vi que preguntabas en un post donde se discutia el poder de 1K5w de Rod Elliot, pense que ya lo habias hecho o al menos estabas en fase de prueba

pronto mostrare uno que estoy haciendo de 1K8w si es que no quedo electrocutado en la prueba.

Saludos


----------



## ABRANINI (Mar 16, 2010)

No me deja subir la foto como puedo subirla? Pero eran unos capacitadores electroliticos que estaban al lado de cada transistor pero en ese esquema no bienen solo vienen las resistencias no? Me podrias dar un esquema de la fuente te lo agreceria enormemente. Sabeis si funciona bien este amplificador? Podria trabajar tambien con un trasformador de 12v a 95v.un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Naaaaa, sabes cuantos transistores compre!!! Solo 4!!!!!!!!!!! Desde ahí le agarré miedo a amplificadores de más de 4 transistores!!! Juauajaajjajaaajjjajaaj

Saludos!!!


----------



## ABRANINI (Mar 16, 2010)

No pasa nada si fuciona

Yo lo hice por livewire pero parecen las pistas pequeÑas no se?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Compañero Abranini, ponga el enlace donde vio la imagen, o subala a un servidor como photobucket o imageshack.

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 16, 2010)

ABRANINI dijo:


> No me deja subir la foto como puedo subirla? Pero eran unos capacitadores electroliticos que estaban al lado de cada transistor pero en ese esquema no bienen solo vienen las resistencias no?



Lo que puedes hacer es comprimir las fotos en formato zip, ya que imagino que estan algo grandes, y si solamente tiene marcadas las resistencias en este diagrama.



ABRANINI dijo:


> Me podrias dar un esquema de la fuente.



Ya lo dijo Tacatomon, no nesecitas fuente tipo H ni estabilizada ni con algun menjurge adicional, es una fuente sencillita Trafo+puente de diodos+capacitores y Buala la DC se a hecho, ahora que si no sabes como hacerla seria bueno que te preguntes si tienes suficiente experiencia armando amplificadores, ya que para armar semejante bestia debes tener suficiente experiencia, y si no sabes como hacer una fuente partida que es lo que nesecita este poder te recomendaria empezar con algo mas chico como una ampli de 15w con algun TDA.



ABRANINI dijo:


> Sabeis si funciona bien este amplificador?



Habra que simularlo 




ABRANINI dijo:


> Podria trabajar tambien con un trasformador de 12v a 95v.un saludo



Aqui es donde me quede 

 esto me indica que no tienes experiencia y la verdad no quiero ilucionarte, asi que mejor te doy un consejo, como dije empieza por algo chico estudia el tema fuentes de alimentacion,  ya que si quieres embarcarte con este poder solo lograras perder dinero, tiempo, esfuerzo y teminaras odiando la electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Compañero Abranini, ¿Por que no le echas un vistazo a mi firma?

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 16, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Naaaaa, sabes cuantos transistores compre!!! Solo 4!!!!!!!!!!! Desde ahí le agarré miedo a amplificadores de más de 4 transistores!!! Juauajaajjajaaajjjajaaj
> 
> Saludos!!!



Solo 4  ahora entiendo el porque de tu amor por el amplificador de ejtagle.

Imaginate el que estoy armando, 40 transistores, un trafo de 1K5V doble puente de diodos, banco de 6 capacitores de 15000uF a 100V, NNOOOOOO ya me enferme de Maravillitis-audio 

Solo que este poder si es realidad.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Compañero Palomo, Me quito el sombrero!!!
Mis respetos!!!

Ahora que recuerdo aquellos tiempos, no estabas involucrado en el proyecto de PCP audio o algo así?


----------



## palomo (Mar 16, 2010)

En ese tiempo me estaba peleando con el Public, una delicia para tweeters la verdad el mejor ampli que he hecho para alta frecuencia lo disfruto con un sistema tri-amplificado, y con el de luci el de 100W cuando recientemente lo habia posteado, que epocas aquellas SNIF


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Jajja, Como pasa el tiempo. Y pues no está de mas que cuando finalizes tu proyecto ponas algunas fotos!!! Haber si así me animo!!!

Un abrazo!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

Lo de los condensadores entre cada MOSFET son "filtritos" que se van intercalando para compensar pequeñas variaciones y desacoplar entre cada transistor. Con eso se evitan algunas cochinadas al trabajar.

Ponelos, sirven y no tienen ninguna ciencia oculta detrás. Van de el riel de alimentación a masa observando siempre la polaridad y que los capacitores soporten la tensión de trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesante lo que comentas cacho, la verdad nunca he visto que intercalen los capacitores en este tipo de amplificador asi que ya tengo algo que estudiar


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2010)

En el diseño AV800 y 1000 de A. Holton tambien ha vistos esos capacitores!!! Esos son entonces...


----------



## rrosales (Abr 23, 2010)

hola hermano lo que te puedo decir es que no veo ningun condensador y no puede haber ninguno al menos que sea la representacion de la capacidad parasita del componente, en cuanto a la fuente el transformador debe ser muy grande, te recomiendo que uses diodos que se usan en los alternadores de los carros son de metal y aguantan mucha temperatura y corriente o uses SCR´S  aguantan mayor corriente  y son mas faciles de conseguir.saludos y espero le sirva de algo.


----------



## ivanjoe (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola amigos ustedes creen que este amplificador puede dar 1000w rms?


----------



## crimson (Ago 1, 2011)

No Ivanjoe, con +/- 70V dá menos de la mitad. Hacé una cuenta rápida: 70V de fuente, contá las pérdidas de los transistores y te va a dar unos 65V *de pico*, que si sacás el valor *eficaz* 65 / 1,41 te dá mas o menos 46V eficaces, al cuadrado dá 2100V más o menos y sobre 4 ohm te va a dar unos 500 W. Hay un artículo que explica esto en detalle:
AMP25W12V+Convertidor PWM12/24 3A
Saludos C


----------



## leae89 (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola.
Buen aporte.

Me estaba fijando que se alimenta con +-90Vcc o más
¿Acaso es lo máximo que le puede llegar a dar a la bocina? ¡Es enfermiso pensarlo! pues jamás había visto algo así, además de que soy novato en eso de las señales de audio amplificadas.
====================================================
EDIT: No me había fijado en la respuesta de "crimson"
Entonces, si a noventa y tantos voltios pos./neg. le resto lo que se pierde por los transistores, me quedan - digamos - 90V de pico; a esos 90Vp les calculo su Ve, que vienen siendo 64Vp eficaces, al cuadrado son 4096V y sobre 8 ohms me darán 512W ¿verdad? y sobre 4 ohmios me darán el doble de Watts ¿no?
¿entendí, o la estoy regando?


----------



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola querido colega *ABRANINI*
pense un rato despues de leer tu pregunta y si estas en lo correcto lleva un capacitor de 100uf por cada mosfet. que en realidad no es asi son 8 capacitores (en paralelo entre Gnd y B+ y Gnd y B-) que todos juntos forman 800uf por rama ojo que aparte de eso tenes que ponerle 2 capacitores mas de por lo menos como minimo 8200uf a 100volts por cada rama.
(Yo le pondria de 150volts porque sino estas en el limite de tension).
Y los de 100uf trata de ponerle de 100uf x160volts. te lo recomiendo yo arme este ampli es realmente increible!!


Imagen mas grande: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1724/legend2t.png

Imagen mas grande: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8474/legendquasordemo1sf2.jpg


----------



## ivanjoe (Ago 2, 2011)

Gracias Crimson me aclaraste la duda,  me parecia muy poco voltage y transistores para esa potencia


----------



## ivanjoe (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola Crimson estuve conversando con un señor que tiene mas de treinta años en esto de la electronica y el dice que si puede dar los 1000w rms porque el transformador es de 50+50 y 12A y eso segun el da mas o menos 1200w, no se mucho de electronica quisiera saber si el calculo que realizaste lo puedes modificar con este dato a ver si llega a esa potencia. gracias de antemano.



ivanjoe dijo:


> Hola amigos ustedes creen que este amplificador puede dar 1000w rms?


----------



## crimson (Ago 17, 2011)

Qué tal ivanjoe, una cosa es lo condicional "puede dar" y otra cosa es lo real. En este caso, si multiplicás 100V (50+50) x 12A te da 1200VA. Hasta ahí tenemos que "puede dar" los 1000W. Pero hete aquí que el transformador es de 50V por rama. Si lo rectificás tenés una fuente de +/- 70V, con lo que podrías alimentar el circuito que posteaste sin problemas. Pero vamos a las cuentas del post anterior, el equipo te va a dar (más o menos) 200W en 8 ohms, 400W en 4 ohms y 800W en 2 ohms.
Si pretendés 1.000W con 8 ohms no va a poder ser, con 2 ohms puede ser posible. Saludos C


----------



## ivanjoe (Ago 17, 2011)

Gracias crimson, ahora si esta mas claro, anque no creo que sea estable a 2ohm, realmente quiero armar es este "Blazer 300W RMS Monoblock Power Amplifier" pero soy nuevo en esto baje el multisim y estoy tratando de simularlo pero el programa no tiene los transistores C2344, A948, BD681,ni los finales A1494 y C3858, estos ultimos los cambie por los MJ15001 y MJ15002, pero los otros tres he revisado varios reemplazos y no consigo alguno que este en el multisim 11, como puedo hacer, no se si colocando transitores virtuales la simulación funcione correctamente


----------



## leae89 (Ago 17, 2011)

ivanjoe dijo:


> Hola Crimson estuve conversando con un señor que tiene mas de treinta años en esto de la electronica y el dice que si puede dar los 1000w rms porque el transformador es de 50+50 y 12A y eso segun el da mas o menos 1200w, no se mucho de electronica quisiera saber si el calculo que realizaste lo puedes modificar con este dato a ver si llega a esa potencia. gracias de antemano.



Wow. Eso está interesante.
Qué buen dato.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2011)

> A1494 y C3858, estos ultimos los cambie por los MJ15001 y MJ15002


 

Cuidado con la tension Colector-Emisor Max. que estan muy cerca a las de la fuente


----------



## ivanjoe (Ago 20, 2011)

Ok capitanp sabes cuales puedo utilizar para reemplazar el c3858 y su complemento para poder hacer la simulación,otra cosa aun no encuentro el reemplazo de los otros transistores (C2344, A948 y BD681) para el multisim

Ya cambie los finales por los mjl3281a y mjl1302a,pero aun no encuentro los demas


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2011)

ivanjoe dijo:


> Hola Crimson estuve conversando con un señor que tiene mas de treinta años en esto de la electronica y el dice que si puede dar los 1000w rms porque el transformador es de 50+50 y 12A y eso segun el da mas o menos 1200w, no se mucho de electronica quisiera saber si el calculo que realizaste lo puedes modificar con este dato a ver si llega a esa potencia. gracias de antemano.


Revisá la matemática nomás:

50V+50V... bien. Pero tené en cuenta que sólo una rama va a conducir por vez. La tensión RMS que tenés sobre la carga será de (como máximo) 50V entonces.
Para que eso te de 1000W eficaces la corriente necesaria son más de 20A. Picos de esa corriente podés tener con un buen banco de condensadores, pero que esa corriente sea constante... No te da el trafo.

Por otro lado, esos transistores dan hasta 5A sin salirse de su SOA a 25°C.
Cuando se calienten vas a tener que moverte para abajo en las curvas y terminás en alrededor de 3A por transistor para mantenerlos seguros. Eso son 15A en total por rama y 70V/15A=4,66Ω. Perfecto, no es sensato trabajarlos por debajo de 4Ω (ya con esa impedancia estás por debajo del mínimo recomendado, pero sólo un poco).

Peor aún, 50Vrms*15Arms=750W. La etapa de salida, en condiciones ideales de tensión y sin salirse del SOA, no llega a 1000W. 

Juntando todo, tenés idealmente 50Vrms sobre una carga de 4Ω y eso son 625W. Más realista sería asumir que la tensión RMS sobre la carga va a rondar los 44V y eso te da 484W. Nunca, pero nunca, nunca, nunca, te va a dar 1000W eso. No le da la tensión para hacerlo sobre 4Ω y no le da la corriente para usar cargas más bajas.

Ese ampli no da 1000W ni con Saturno alineado con Urano.

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS YANCE (Mar 10, 2013)

hola amigos foreros soy nuevo en el foro se ve muy interesante este amplificador



yo tengo aramdo uno con uan RAM  pero tiene un huumm sin señal de entrada  alguien me puede ayudar con 
este problema lo tengo alimentado con una fuente de 80+80 a 30amp y 24 transistore


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

CARLOS YANCE dijo:


> hola amigos foreros soy nuevo en el foro se ve muy interesante este amplificador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los datos que comentas, junto con el color del gabinete, marca del ventilador, tipo de patas que posee el gabinete, tu número de documento, Etc no contribuyen en *nada* como para poder generar una opinión.


----------



## boina 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

esta bueno el amplificador 1000 w rms debes tener en cuenta una buena tension y amperaje


----------

